# Need some advice please, goat acting weird.



## luisprado (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay, so yesterday my goat started acting weird. I have a La Mancha 14 months old and she started separating herself from the other goats. She sticks her head in a corner and won't run to the grain or eat grass but she will eat if you hand feed her. Another thing is that she use to love to be petted but now she doesn't even want you to touch her. She seems either mad or depressed. The only thing that I can think of is that her sister is pregnant and ready to birth any moment now and we put the pregnant doe in another pen by herself. I took her temp and it is 100.3 F.

Any ideas out there as to what is going on or what I can do?

Thank you.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Temp is a little low, give fortified B complex.
Is she preg too? If so she is ready.


----------



## luisprado (Feb 22, 2012)

No, she's not pregnant. She is just acting aloof. Where do I get b-complex from? Is it human b-complex or a special goat or animal b-complex?


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

you should be able to get B complex at any farm store.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need the injectible B Complex from the farm store. I would give her at least 6cc SQ. I would also get Probios and give her 10g of Probios for at least a week.


----------



## luisprado (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks. Is it a disease or just something they get?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

She could be depressed you separated her sister from the clan. Depression decreases temp as well. Put her in with her sister and see if any changes in attitude.


----------



## luisprado (Feb 22, 2012)

I tried that already today, I am also going to try the b-complex with probios.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I know you already said this, but are you SURE she is not pregnant? Like absolutely sure that the buck could not have gotten in with her?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Is it a disease or just something they get?


Low temp, lethargy, and going off feed can be caused by numerous things.
Has she been checked for worms recently? By fecal float?
Some worms are resistant to some wormers, so even if she was wormed recently, she could still have worms.
Also look at the inside of her eyelids. They should be deep pink. If they are very pale, she is anemic.


----------



## luisprado (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm absolutely sure she's not pregnant because we don't have a buck and the buck we used was about 5 months ago today and only one goat got pregnant out of the five.


----------



## luisprado (Feb 22, 2012)

With the worms, her eyelids check out just fine and she was just fine, it happened from one day to the next.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I would be watching for other signs of illness...star gazing...turning in tight circles...can be polio or listeria. If she shows any signs of blindness you need to get her to a vet. I had a case of polio with my first goats...6-7 years ago. I never want to see it again. If she's depressed about being with her sister...that should end when you put them back together.


----------



## luisprado (Feb 22, 2012)

Di,
I just came to the same conclusion you came to. We put her back with her sister and she continued to do the same thing. We put her out by herself and watched for 30 minutes and noticed she was turning in circles but not tight circles and she pretends to be blind or is going blind, I don't know because you put your hand near her face and she turns away. A buddy that came over this morning stood there watching her with me and he said that he had heard of some disease where the goat turns in circles and act/going blind. Do you think it is polio?

I checked her temp this morning and she was at 102.6 F She eats if you put food directly in front of her but she does walk in circles and bumps into things.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If she is walking in circles then that is a sign of polio. You need to get thiamine asap and start treating. Look up goat polio on Google. It is a very serious problems caused by a thiamine deficiency or lack of thiamine production. Polio will kill if.left in treated. I would also look into listeriosis... they are very simalier.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Polio or Listeriosis. Treat for both immediately as there is no time to waste on deciding which one. Antibiotics for the Listeriosis, Thiamine for the polio. A more experienced member will have to help you with dosages, because I have not dealt with this.
*


----------



## luisprado (Feb 22, 2012)

I am currently treating for both. I am giving thiamine and penicillin. She is actually starting to come around.

On the brightside, her sister had baby this morning, it's our first time witnessing the birth of a kid. It was a boy.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Good for her! Glad that you're seeing some improvement. Congrats on the little one. Good thoughts sent your way.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad to hear she is doing better. Hope she continues to improve for you. 

Congrats on the baby. Its quite an experience huh? Just wait until a long legged one gets her legs tangled and you have to tangle... now that is something else there!


----------

